# Kann kein Programm in Tomcat in Eclipse reinziehen



## internet (2. Aug 2010)

Hallo,
wenn ich den Tomcat von der Konsole aus starte funktioniert alles einwandfrei.

Nun möchte ich aber meine Webapplikation aus Eclipse starten.
Das geht ja so, dass man die Applikation bei "SERVERS" auf Tomcat v6 at localhost zieht.

Auch wenn ich add / remove project mache, heißt es, dass das nicht geht, weil kein Projekt vorhanden ist.
Was mache ich falsch?

edit:
Es scheint keine Ressourcen zu geben?


----------



## bronks (7. Aug 2010)

Da heute Samstag ist und das Thema jetzt schon sogesehen, die ganze Woche, ohne Antworten, vor sich hingammelt melde ich mich mal. 

Eclipse in kombination mit Tomcat ist einfach nur eine Frechheit. Von Funktionieren kann man da nicht andeutungsweise reden und ich bin in diese Richtung schon extremst angear***t. Seit Jahren sind übelste Bugs vorhanden, welche die Grundlegendsten Aktionen mit Tomcat zu einem nervenaufreibenen Glücksspiel machen und ohne Fehlermeldung unter den Tisch geschoben werden. Es sind alles ganz simple und schnell Reproduziebare dinge, wie z.B. die Kontextparameter, die irgendetwas mit AntiLocking zu tun haben. Frägt man danach, weiß niemand etwas davon, also nehme ich an, daß sich von vonrherein Eclipse niemand in Verbindung mit Tomcat antut. Nimm einfach NetBeans und freu Dich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (7. Aug 2010)

wie wärs mit maven und jetty?


----------



## Atze (7. Aug 2010)

damals bin ich mit eclipse und dem sysdeo plugin immer gut klargekommen. jetzt mit 3.6 und dem internen serverdingens hab ich mir einen abgebrochen! :/ nach n paar minuten rumprobiern habs ich dann aufgegeben.


----------

